# 4,300 Miles & White Worm Already!



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I have the week off work, so I am spending all of it on the car. I gave it a clean yesterday, and this morning a rinse, clay, rinse and dry.

Whilst drying the rear offside wheel, I noticed this:




























The car is 15 months old, and has little over 4,300 miles. Only gets parked on the drive or private car park at work (or it we pop to local designer outlet). Never near a curb.

I've emailed and rang the dealer, they have it booked in for "inspection" next Thursday. TBH, I'm hoping they'll just give me a new wheel.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

My Honda wheels were replaced under warranty for a similar issue. Car was booked in for a service, service manager came to pick it up on his way to work, on picking it up he advised the wheels would be replaced under warranty - I hadn't even noticed an issue.



> Only gets parked on the drive or private car park at work (or it we pop to local designer outlet)


Your life sounds very dull and predicatble


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> Your life sounds very dull and predicatble


haha... It also gets parked in club car park Saturday night....

TBH, we have the Mrs' car too, and I also have access to a van at work should I need to do tip runs, or anything I don't fancy using the Pulsar for.


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

I had the older shape Qashqai Tekna with diamond cut alloys and it was common with them. On the forums back then there seemed plenty of people getting them replaced under warranty. Mine started doing it on two of the wheels and when I went back to the dealer they took photos of all the wheels and sent them to Nissan. Typically they knocked me back because one alloy that wasn't even affected had a tiny kerb mark on it. 😢 By the time the car was 4yr old the diamond cut faces were almost completely white. You would have thought they would have improved their process by now. Hope you get sorted.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

*VW White Worm*

I got a flat NO from VW in terms of their responsibilties, they said that wheels were regarded as trim and a 1 year warranty applies only.

We have bought VWs since 1990, I wont buy another.

Is there a reliable way of stopping this corrosion happening in the first place?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

All you can do is coat them with ceramic and hope for the best. If you have thin paint or a stone chip, that's where it all starts. After you ceramic coat them (taking off the centre caps and coating that area too, using normal car soap means you have the best chance. 

Mine lasted about a year being extremely careful, but it always creeps in at some point. Usually around the centre cap area. I think the action of putting the caps on themselves causes the issue, as well as not being very careful with wheel nuts.


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

GP Punto said:


> I got a flat NO from VW in terms of their responsibilties, they said that wheels were regarded as trim and a 1 year warranty applies only.
> 
> We have bought VWs since 1990, I wont buy another.
> 
> ...


I would definitely go above the dealers head with this one.
That doesn't seem right.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Diamond cut wheels are terrible, I doubt there's a set out there that aren't failing on a 'normal' car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The most sensitive surface ever on a car (joint first with gloss black trims pieces) in the most hostile area of the car, never going to end well.

It doesn't take much for them to degrade due to moisture ingress, either a tiny stone chip or as it looks in this case where polished area meets painted area is a weak point.

If the manufacturer won't replace under warranty the best option to rectify and stop it happening again in the future is to have them refurbed minus the polished face, so painted all over.

Infact the above is the first thing I would do if I had to purchase a car with polished alloys.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Can’t you use a touch up lacquer on chipped areas to attempt to prevent/slow down the chance of white worm attack?

By no means a long term solution but easy enough to do on a periodic basis?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

///M Sport said:


> Can't you use a touch up lacquer on chipped areas to attempt to prevent/slow down the chance of white worm attack?
> 
> By no means a long term solution but easy enough to do on a periodic basis?


That's the thing, there isn't even a chipped area.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

RandomlySet said:


> That's the thing, there isn't even a chipped area.


Nor on my wheels.

Someone once suggested a coat or two of clear lacquer when the wheels were new.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Tbh, the car will be gone in the next year or two, no doubt given back to the dealers in exchange for something else.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> Tbh, the car will be gone in the next year or two, no doubt given back to the dealers in exchange for something else.


best keep the hamburger badge then


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I have vowed never to have diamond cut alloys again as they look terrible when the corrosion starts.....They all go eventually


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

bigalc said:


> I have vowed never to have diamond cut alloys again as they look terrible when the corrosion starts.....They all go eventually


Yes, I kinda knew they would one day go. I'm just amazed it's happened so early on!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> The most sensitive surface ever on a car (joint first with gloss black trims pieces) in the most hostile area of the car, never going to end well.
> 
> It doesn't take much for them to degrade due to moisture ingress, either a tiny stone chip or as it looks in this case where polished area meets painted area is a weak point.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I've done on the 997 Turbo wheels on my Porsche which had white worm showing. I've had them resprayed satin bronze. if any future buyer wants them as standard they can have them refinished as diamond cut.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Popped to the dealers for my 13:30 appointment. I was there early and explained I didn't want the car washing, nor was a vehicle health check required as they last did that in August when it went in for wiper issue. 

Initially they said it’d be a 2 hour wait. The dealer isn’t far from our Chesterfield branch, so my plan was to pop to the branch as I had some jobs there to do, but I had to explain that it really only requires a visual inspection and shouldn’t take more than 5-10mins.

Anyway, long story short, they eventually understood what I was saying, and realised it wasn’t a mechanical issue. So out popped the technician, and I challenged him to find the marks :lol: (he was glad to get outdoors and into the sun). Of course, I had to show him the areas effected, he took some pictures, photo’d the reg plate and that was it. Off on my merry way.

14:40 rolls around, good news, it’s covered by warranty (which the technician said he expected it would be as they have “no end of these come back” – his words not mine).

The wheel is on order as none in stock, and no date given. But at least they accept it. As I said to the tech, and the service lady on the phone, whilst it is only a small mark(s) I know these can get worse very quickly. I also had to get them to look at it to cover myself in case they tried to blame cleaners or stone chips etc. They were very understanding TBH.

So yay, new wheel for me.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

This white worm really annoys me, the car is perfect apart from the worm and it appears that there is nothing that I could have done to prevent it.

VW say that they wont fix it under the corrosion warranty, although it is corrosion.

The car is my own, but if it had been on a PCP does anyone know if white worm might be a condition issue/problem when the car goes back after 36 or 48 months?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like there has been a bad wash technique on those wheels that's caused that?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GP Punto said:


> The car is my own, but if it had been on a PCP does anyone know if white worm might be a condition issue/problem when the car goes back after 36 or 48 months?


I'd say not. Kinda play them at their own game on that one, especially if you document the times you raise the issue with them, and then took the car back to them at the end of the deal.



Derekh929 said:


> Looks like there has been a bad wash technique on those wheels that's caused that?


:doublesho how very dare you :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks like there has been a bad wash technique on those wheels that's caused that?


No, it's when he did his video on wheel polishing - so many out tales and retakes to get the process right, he polished all the lacquer off :lol: :lol:

On a serious note - good to hear it's being replaced. As you will, keep a beady eye on the others :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> No, it's when he did his video on wheel polishing - so many out tales and retakes to get the process right, he polished all the lacquer off :lol: :lol:
> 
> On a serious note - good to hear it's being replaced. As you will, keep a beady eye on the others :thumb:


They just gave him a wheel to save bad publicity on his car washing site:lol:
Us poor non selbs will get told it's got a stone chip , we used the wrong wheel cleaner, it's the global warming causing it:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shouldn't you get another 3 wheels on order for the others... just a matter of time


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

haha, you joke. I did consider asking about another rear tyre just so they both match... No doubt they'll simply drop this tyre onto the new wheels...

Now comes the question, will their tyre fitter damage the wheels before it even makes it onto the car? :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> They just gave him a wheel to save bad publicity on his car washing site:lol:
> Us poor non selbs will get told it's got a stone chip , we used the wrong wheel cleaner, it's the global warming causing it:lol:


Funny you say that. I walked in with some major swagger and said "oi, do you know who I am? No, not Ronnie Pickering. I'm the world famous YouTube Presenter of Detailing World, RandomlySet" :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I will just tell them the next time I will expose them to randomly set, well not litterly, and tell them he can even take 4 days to clean a car on his site


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

4 days and I still "missed a bit" :lol:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

GP Punto said:


> I got a flat NO from VW in terms of their responsibilties, they said that wheels were regarded as trim and a 1 year warranty applies only.
> 
> We have bought VWs since 1990, I wont buy another.
> 
> ...


Yep, don't buy diamond cut alloys, and definitely not ones with sharp edges, get painted ones.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Yep, don't buy diamond cut alloys, and definitely not ones with sharp edges, get painted ones.


You don't really get a choice when that's all the car manufacturer offers in the car you want.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Update: Still no update :lol:


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

As a caveat for what I'm about to say, this isn't an attack on anyone who's got these diamond cut wheels.

But, why bother with them in the UK? Even cheap cars are now coming with 2-tone diamond cut wheels which as we all know need a lot of TLC to keep looking good, and even then it's a losing battle. Yet most people don't come close to looking after their cars well so after the first lease is up you're left with a disgusting, corroded wheels. What's wrong with a decent quality thick coating that actually stands up for more than a few years? Sadly, to me, this just seems to be another example of style over substance and a nod to the rather disposable culture we now live in.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ennoch said:


> As a caveat for what I'm about to say, this isn't an attack on anyone who's got these diamond cut wheels.
> 
> But, why bother with them in the UK? Even cheap cars are now coming with 2-tone diamond cut wheels which as we all know need a lot of TLC to keep looking good, and even then it's a losing battle. Yet most people don't come close to looking after their cars well so after the first lease is up you're left with a disgusting, corroded wheels. What's wrong with a decent quality thick coating that actually stands up for more than a few years? Sadly, to me, this just seems to be another example of style over substance and a nod to the rather disposable culture we now live in.


Cuz Bling innnnit Bruv...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, I spoke to the dealer yesterday and said parts/warranty were busy and would arrange a callback. I told them I wouldn't hold my breath as they have not once called me back or updated me.

Phone just rang, it's the dealer. It's a sales guy....

"I'm calling to let you know we have a sales event on this weekend as we have 100s of cars we need to clear and wondered if you'd be interested in swapping yours".

I politely told him I thought he was calling about the wheel :lol: He sounded genuinely shocked and said he'd get the warranty team to call immediately.... I think he also got the feeling I wouldn't be interested in anything they have to offer right at this moment :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Almost 30 minutes, and no call back. Try ringing the dealer and using the correct options, no-one answers and it always goes to their national call centre.

Third try, select sales... Oh, they answer straight away. Put me through to parts. He says I need servicing. Put through to them, she's put me on hold to go and speak to parts.... Couldn't make it up.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

After 5 minutes on hold, I'm told it's on "long term back order".... Asked which will I get first, a new car or a new wheel? Immensley frustrating. Never the dealers fault apparently, all the blame lies with Nissan according to them.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

My last 3 series had 3 sets of wheels, clear coat coming off and white worm. 

My 5 series will be 3 years old in March and it developed, not white worm - but corrosion around the centre caps. As 2 were refurbed - not covered by BMW and the other 2 were. 

Dealer ended up refurbishing the 2 already refurbed and BMW replaced the 2 under warranty. 
2 months later, the BMW replaced ones were replaced again due to corrosion in the centre. 

Next time, they are being powder coated in shadow chrome...I am not going through it again.


Apparently all sorts of problems with these wheels and try their best to wriggle out of it. BMW have certainly got a lot more strict with it and doing their best to say 'not covered'

Hope Nissan are not as bad buddy


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Diamond cut wheels are the work of the devil. I am sure I read on one of the MB forums that the MB wheels now have a tell tale dot on them to tell if an acidic wheel cleaner has been used, if the dot has changed colour, warranty claim rejected. So all those people who go down the local scratch and shine to get some nice brick acid on their shiny alloys are fracked!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

My Leaf has gone back so I'm now free of diamond cut alloys and thankfully Tesla don't use them.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

NeilG40 said:


> My Leaf has gone back so I'm now free of diamond cut alloys and thankfully Tesla don't use them.


It'll catch fire or automatically crash instead :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder if they are giving out new sets of alloys or just refurbished ones?

My neighbour's wheels went shabby after a couple of years. The replacement set lasted no time at all.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

blademansw said:


> It'll catch fire or automatically crash instead :lol::lol::lol:


I thought it was Vauxhalls that caught fire.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

NeilG40 said:


> I thought it was Vauxhalls that caught fire.


Well that too. But Tesla's seem to be catching fire at a worrying rate all by themselves. And Solar City solar panels (also owned by Tesla), its almost like they have a QC or engineering issue somewhere.

Its a shame as Tesla could have been so good, but as soon as the Germans get their butts in gear, Tesla is as good as dead. They are carrying too much debt for any other eventuality.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

blademansw said:


> Diamond cut wheels are the work of the devil. I am sure I read on one of the MB forums that the MB wheels now have a tell tale dot on them to tell if an acidic wheel cleaner has been used, if the dot has changed colour, warranty claim rejected. So all those people who go down the local scratch and shine to get some nice brick acid on their shiny alloys are fracked!


Actually...I was told by a 'friend', who may or may not work in a dealership, that I should buy the manufacturers wheel wash/cleaner and have it the car to try and demonstrate that you're using the branded cleaning products.

Interesting about the dot BTW.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gave up on the diamond cut wheels on our X1 one was damaged the others had white worm. All four powder coated for less than the cost of a new rim. The









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Scotty B said:


> Diamond cut wheels are terrible, I doubt there's a set out there that aren't failing on a 'normal' car.


Agree. When my wife replaced her Mini, we rejected a couple of very suitable alternatives based on the wheels alone. Hate diamond cut with a passion.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

blademansw said:


> Diamond cut wheels are the work of the devil. I am sure I read on one of the MB forums that the MB wheels now have a tell tale dot on them to tell if an acidic wheel cleaner has been used, if the dot has changed colour, warranty claim rejected. So all those people who go down the local scratch and shine to get some nice brick acid on their shiny alloys are fracked!


But that type of owner won't care about the white worm


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just had a call from Nissan Dealers, and they have my wheel.... After some digging their end, they've just found out that Nissan changed the part number "just after they ordered the wheel". (mmmmm.....)


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

blademansw said:


> Diamond cut wheels are the work of the devil. I am sure I read on one of the MB forums that the MB wheels now have a tell tale dot on them to tell if an acidic wheel cleaner has been used, if the dot has changed colour, warranty claim rejected. So all those people who go down the local scratch and shine to get some nice brick acid on their shiny alloys are fracked!


I have MB diamond cuts and that dot, if it's the one on the rim of each wheel, is to do with the wheel balancing from the factory and nothing to do with showing if acidic wheel cleaner has been used. I'm prepared to be corrected but I read up on it once as I was curious and that's what I quite conclusively found.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

My old X-Trail had the same sort of thing re the balancing, there was a small blue dot on each wheel that had to match up with the red dot on the tyre.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

RandomlySet said:


> Just had a call from Nissan Dealers, and they have my wheel.... After some digging their end, they've just found out that Nissan changed the part number "just after they ordered the wheel". (mmmmm.....)


You can't beat a Nissan Main Dealer, they really know how to complicate matters :wall:

The one at Pontefract refused to take in my brand new 19 plate Qashqai for warranty work because I didn't buy it from them.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

AndyQash said:


> My old X-Trail had the same sort of thing re the balancing, there was a small blue dot on each wheel that had to match up with the red dot on the tyre.


Yep. A quick google will confirm this.

Maybe the origins of this are the paper stickers you get on phones and laptops which change colour when wet so manufacturers can prove you dropped it down the loo?


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> Just had a call from Nissan Dealers, and they have my wheel.... After some digging their end, they've just found out that Nissan changed the part number "just after they ordered the wheel". (mmmmm.....)


Surely the dealer doesn't pay for it anyway and it's Nissan UK as it's a warranty claim so don't see why they have been so useless!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

washingitagain said:


> Surely the dealer doesn't pay for it anyway and it's Nissan UK as it's a warranty claim so don't see why they have been so useless!


They've been a bit useless because they've never once called back when they said they would. In almost 6 months they've never rang with an update. It's only because I had bit of a rant last week I think they've decided to look into it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So finally, after 6 months I have a new wheel fitted.

Dropped the car off this morning, asked the girl nicely to make sure they don't wash it and also left a hanger in the mirror. She noted this down and then said they'd call when the car was ready.










We decided to take a walk into town, and I then realised I forgot to ask about the old wheel and if I could keep it. So I gave them a ring. Sure enough, through to head office call centre who said they'd pass a message on and get them to call back.

After a walk around, we decided to head back to the dealer as we was about 45min walk away. Just as I got into the car park they rang to say it was ready. Perfect timing (I could actually see the car parked up). So I went in and grabbed the keys.

Wandered over to the car, and it was obvious they hadn't washed it  Yay, happy me.

I now just need to sort the ill fitting tyre valve cap they fitted


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Whenever the chauffeur e-class went into the dealership for a service, it always came back with the dashcam disconnected!

Mercedes even admitted ‘it’s so you can’t see what we’re doing!’


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Naddy37 said:


> Whenever the chauffeur e-class went into the dealership for a service, it always came back with the dashcam disconnected!
> 
> Mercedes even admitted 'it's so you can't see what we're doing!'


haha... TBF, my dashcam only captures a few seconds (maybe 10) of footage after ignition is off.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Naddy37 said:


> Whenever the chauffeur e-class went into the dealership for a service, it always came back with the dashcam disconnected!
> 
> Mercedes even admitted 'it's so you can't see what we're doing!'


Mine was disconnected the last time it was in BMW also. I never noticed for 2 days though, as its one of those that sit flush against the screen behind the mirror. 
I did say to them not to disconnect the last time it was in.


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Walesy. said:


> Mine was disconnected the last time it was in BMW also. I never noticed for 2 days though, as its one of those that sit flush against the screen behind the mirror.
> 
> I did say to them not to disconnect the last time it was in.


I think it's something to do with GDPR, at least that's what I've been told

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

carlmu77 said:


> I think it's something to do with GDPR, at least that's what I've been told
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, utter nonsense bud, it doesnt fit into that. They are going to tell you anything to try and bamboozle you and sound clever.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Walesy. said:


> Mine was disconnected the last time it was in BMW also. I never noticed for 2 days though, as its one of those that sit flush against the screen behind the mirror.
> 
> I did say to them not to disconnect the last time it was in.


I was in my local BMW dealership the other week and they had signs up saying no unauthorised photo / filming and asking dash cams to be switched off (or they would)...

Was going to ask, but forgot, but I do think it's so you can't see inside their workshop / technical areas and protecting it...


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> I was in my local BMW dealership the other week and they had signs up saying no unauthorised photo / filming and asking dash cams to be switched off (or they would)...
> 
> Was going to ask, but forgot, but I do think it's so you can't see inside their workshop / technical areas and protecting it...


Never seen that tbh...will look next time though bud


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

It’s so you cannot see what they are doing in the workshop and the equipment used. I wouldn’t be happy with someone being able to see all the personally owned tooling I had to buy. You could have people using it to see how to break in a nick thousands of pounds worth of kit

A bit cynical but surely it will have/happen somewhere


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mat, what protection did you have on the wheels?

I am looking at some new wheels but they are prone to white worm.

Clearly, no matter how well looked after the car is they still corrode.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Elliott19864 said:


> Mat, what protection did you have on the wheels?
> 
> I am looking at some new wheels but they are prone to white worm.
> 
> Clearly, no matter how well looked after the car is they still corrode.


Poorboys wheel sealant mainly


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Let's be honest nobody would want to be filmed and recorded going about their work. 

I know some people will claim that "If you're doing nothing wrong".......but in a day's work there is plenty of information and conversations I wouldn't want to share with anyone other the person they were directed to. 

Asking people to turn off dashcams is perfectly fair in my opinion.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Let's be honest nobody would want to be filmed and recorded going about their work.


Yup, if you want to record me at work, it'll cost you more than the usual £20 per dance..

:thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

RandomlySet said:


> Poorboys wheel sealant mainly


That's interesting. We bought the Quadhqai 18 months old, no white worm on it. 6 months later it went back to nissan as all 4 wheels had it pretty bad. At the time I was using poor boys on them.

After nissan replaced them (about a year ago) I've not used poorboys. I'd bought Fusso, and being lazy, and happy with the results I was using it on the wheels as well. No sign of white worm 20k miles on.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

